# New member test message



## HerringboneD28 (Sep 17, 2003)

New member here just giving a trial run to posting a thread. 
I don't imagine the Scotts tractor section will get a great amount of traffic but I will visit here when I need help with my 2000 Scotts S-2048.
Any other Scotts owners out there?


----------

